# Fuji Sport 10



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

So goodwill has one for $25 and it looks like all I would have to replace are the tires, and maybe brake pads. Sound like a good deal? Is this a 27" or 700c wheel.

Thanks
H


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I'm betting its a 27", unless its previous owner changed*

over to 700c. If so, I would bet that it is a 700c.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't pay more than $10 for an old pile of junk like this.


----------

